# Best place to buy beans, internet or local shop?



## neil freeman (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi I am new to machines and will be getting my first soon.

I just wondered whether you can get fresh beans reliably on the internet?

Any site recommendations?

Or is it better to find a local shop?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Loads of great roasters online ( check out the forum sponsors ) . Where do you live , might able to recommend a local raster for you


----------



## neil freeman (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi thanks

I am in south Birmingham in Wythall


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Agree with Boots, may good ones on here and due to the roast dates and quantities etc does not make a huge difference, would always recommend local if you find a good one though.

I have found that to me local are more expensive(unfortunately not that local) but by the time you factor in postage normally balances itself out.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

One thing in favor of local is that if you are buying it ground you can probably specify more precisely the grind size. Online you'll normally have to choose between a set of generic grinds such as filter, espresso etc. Local you'll be able to ask what grind they did, check whether it suits your machine then next time ask for finer/ courser as required until you get to what suits your machine.


----------



## neil freeman (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks I'll have a look around


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Some might disagree with my following statement but I would say that paying more for a freshly roasted bean and then asking for it to be preground is a waste of money.

The bean will have lost most of it's qualities very quickly.

Would always recommend getting beans and grinding when required, even if this means buying a hand grinder.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> Some might disagree with my following statement but I would say that paying more for a freshly roasted bean and then asking for it to be preground is a waste of money.
> 
> The bean will have lost most of it's qualities very quickly.
> 
> Would always recommend getting beans and grinding when required, even if this means buying a hand grinder.


I don't think anyone would disagree. it's only one step away from ground sometime last year and on a shelf in a supermarket.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

if you can find a good local roaster to support, then the extra you will pay can be worthwhile. they are usually open to giving some pretty good advice especially if you become a regular. you may find they will even offer you deals as thanks for your support.

tho the interweb does offer you access to some pretty good deals also. as does this site.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

mremanxx said:


> Some might disagree with my following statement but I would say that paying more for a freshly roasted bean and then asking for it to be preground is a waste of money.
> 
> The bean will have lost most of it's qualities very quickly.
> 
> Would always recommend getting beans and grinding when required, even if this means buying a hand grinder.


Good point,I was buying freshly roasted,ground but that was for cold brew where the whole bag went in with the water later that day.


----------



## jsonfry (Jan 17, 2017)

I've always found local shops are better as you can have a chat with them and find out what beans they're enjoying at the moment and get advice and recommendations from them.


----------



## Ashley8000 (Jan 20, 2017)

Any good roasters you could recommend in Leicester / Nottingham


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Ashley8000 said:


> Any good roasters you could recommend in Leicester / Nottingham


Sundlaug are in that area. The beans I've had from them have been excellent. 'Inspired by Iceland', so definitely of the lighter roasting persuasion.

http://www.sundlaugcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

In answer to the OP it all depends on what shops/roasters are around near you and whether you like what they sell. Otherwise, internet.

I used to buy all my beans from my local roaster. I liked what they did and they are nice people too, but their approach has changed in line with current taste fashions and methods. Unfortunately, whilst many prefer what they now do, it doesnt align with my taste preferences so it doesnt make any sense for me to buy from them, much as Id like too.

So Ive had to punt around the internet to find a roaster who sells beans I like at a price that I am prepared to pay. I miss the social aspect of popping in to the roastery and soaking up the enthusiasm of the people who work there, but the main function of buying coffee is to get something you like.


----------



## lovecoffeebeans.com (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Neil,

My names Stephen and I'm co-founder at lovecoffeebeans.com - We are a Social Marketplace and have a number of UK Roasters on board who will deliver direct to your doorstep. We're currently working with Horsham Coffee Roasters, Django Coffee Co, 80 Stone Coffee Roasters, Craft House Coffee and Mission Coffee Works.

Our prices are the same as purchasing from them directly but the benefit of our marketplace is that you can browse coffees from numerous roasters in one place.

Feel free to pop over and take a look, if you have any question please let me know.


----------



## Ashley8000 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendation!! Will give it a try!


----------



## Ashley8000 (Jan 20, 2017)

looks good


----------

